# How do you like your yiff?



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
X3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

None, actually.
Dun liek it.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

uhh i have no idea what you're talking about DX


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> uhh i have no idea what you're talking about DX



The OP is asking how do you like your porn.


----------



## Viva (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess it depends...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I guess it depends...


I would say the same.


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> hardboiled? over easy?
> X3



2 eggs over easy with a double side of hash browns please. No yiff, also. :V


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

XD seems like the guys in your signature totally like it


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

mmm.., Hashbrowns


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh boy, a thread about things fucking.
Or fucking things. 
Like we've never seen this before.

I like yiff with sex in it. Or porn with sex in it. Anything with sex in it really. Especially gay sex. Gay butt sex.
Have a mentioned sex enough yet? Am I stereotypically furry enough now?
Sexyiffsexyiffsexyiffgaysexyiffsexgayyiffyifftasticyiff
YIFF!
SEX!
AND YIFF!

Jesus Christ.
Less than fifty posts, and you feel the need to post ANOTHER thread about sex.
STOP IT.
We get it.
Newfags like to talk about sex. 
Take it somewhere else.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

i like it aggressive and violent and bloody. and dead on the side of the road.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oh boy, a thread about things fucking.
> Or fucking things.
> Like we've never seen this before.
> 
> ...



Don't get so "anal" about the OP  wanting to talk about fucking.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3



Like this hasn't been discussed before.

Noob.


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

I WANT MY EGGS ALREADY, DAMMIT!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

I want some sausage with a side of gravy pl0x.

And to drink, some coffee. No cream. :V


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't get so "anal" about the OP  wanting to talk about fucking.


Oooh, a butt pun.
Can we turn this into an ass thread?
I like ass threads. It's an excuse to make everyone groan with overly obvious puns. 
It's like I'm typing with my ass right now.
But it doesn't take much for me to make an ass of myself.
But I try not to be too asinine.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I WANT MY EGGS ALREADY, DAMMIT!



They sell eggs at your local convenience store.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

idk, i guess realistic :\ but i haven't look at any in a while, i'm proud of myself :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oooh, a butt pun.
> Can we turn this into an ass thread?
> I like ass threads. It's an excuse to make everyone groan with overly obvious puns.
> It's like I'm typing with my ass right now.
> ...



Gay men talk about asses....oh wait, that is a large percentage of the fandom.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

In my "weird porn" collection gathering dust in the top drawer in my dresser under a pile of bisexual books that mystically got smeared with lube

gotta make a trip out to Chicago
all those copies of butt fagazine and pee soup vol. 4 are selling like hot cakes

and then leave without ever seeing anything else ever


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> They sell eggs at your local convenience store.



I ordred eggs from OP, and he hasn't made them yet. I am disappoint.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Like this hasn't been discussed before.
> 
> Noob.


 
Why yes, I am an flaming noob XD


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> idk, i guess realistic :\ but i haven't look at any in a while, i'm proud of myself :3


 
Cold turkey or the patch? XD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Gay men talk about asses....oh wait, that is a large percentage of the fandom.


I'm not gay.
I just like making puns.
And butts are the easiest thing to make it about.
Because there are so many words that could be taken to mean butt
or ass
or bottom


There's not enough sex in this thread.
Someone talk about what specific fetishes they have in their yiff!
Plushopyronecrobestialvorophilia!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Cold turkey or the patch? XD




Try the multi quote button. it does wonders.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Pokemon. nuff said


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Forgot bout that button. I'll shut up now :3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The OP is asking how do you like your porn.











Adam Wan is one of my favorites, but yeah.


----------



## Bando (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not gay.
> I just like making puns.
> And butts are the easiest thing to make it about.
> Because there are so many words that could be taken to mean butt
> ...



I would like to wish you the best of punning from the BOTTOM of my heart, butt I think I have you bested in this contest. You are now at the rear of the pun leaderboards :3


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Cold turkey or the patch? XD



what that? i mean, i haven't look at any of it for a long time. what's the patch, cuz i know the cold turkey stuff


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not gay.
> I just like making puns.
> And butts are the easiest thing to make it about.
> Because there are so many words that could be taken to mean butt
> ...



I dunno why but I don't like the way you type, I have seen this style a few times on the forums and just find it annoying for some reason.

Anyway I wasn't saying you were gay


----------



## Viva (Feb 11, 2010)

sexy sex thread is getting sexier :3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

I dunno. Made it up. Lol!
I guess it would be some yiff-neutralizing neuro toxin.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I dunno why but I don't like the way you type, I have seen this style a few times on the forums and just find it annoying for some reason.
> 
> Anyway I wasn't saying you were gay


Actually, I just type like this when I'm being an asshole. Normally, I like to post in the much more fluid style of paragraphs. Only problem is, most threads don't require paragraph responses.

I know. But I will deny it anyway.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> sexy sex thread is getting sexier :3


 
Yes! how smexy can it get?
contest? XD


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> Oooh, a butt pun.
> Can we turn this into an ass thread?
> I like ass threads. It's an excuse to make everyone groan with overly obvious puns.
> It's like I'm typing with my ass right now.
> ...



Aspergers is not an excuse for your behavior.
With a thread like this, I could use some Assistance.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Aspergers is not an excuse for your behavior.
> With a thread like this, I could use some Assistance.


What kind of assistance would you like?
Heavy handed assistance, or gentle?
Would you like to be eased into it?
Or shoved straight in?

(I have moved from puns to euphemisms.)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> What kind of assistance would you like?
> Heavy handed assistance, or gentle?
> Would you like to be eased into it?
> Or shoved straight in?
> ...



Some gentle assistance would be nice.
But are you experienced with the "Hands-on" variety?


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3



Hardcore and steamy lololol rofl


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Some gentle assistance would be nice.
> But are you experienced with the "Hands-on" variety?


I've no experience in hands-on assistance what-so-ever.
You would be my first.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

I like dicks
if you know what I mean.

I've moved on to euphemisms too.


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I like dicks
> if you know what I mean.
> 
> I've moved on to euphemisms too.



Ha ha wtf


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I've no experience in hands-on assistance what-so-ever.
> You would be my first.



If you wish, I can teach you so you will not be jerking and slapping around with no knowlege of the dity at hand. 

But with the right moves, you'll be on top of the position in no time.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

how can we derail this to get it locked
*thinks*


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

What is this? no pokemon sex?
[INJECTION]


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Let's post as many sexual statements as we can at the same time?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how can we derail this to get it locked
> *thinks*


I know right?

But seriously guys. I'm not gay.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how can we derail this to get it locked
> *thinks*



Anyone wanna yiff?  Gosh, I'm right on time. (Derail Attempt #1)


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?  Gosh, I'm right on time.


GAWD DAMN IT, go derail Kasl's actually go derail them all


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

We could double-yiff. We each find some smexeh furries and yiff in the same forum XD


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> What is this? no pokemon sex?
> [INJECTION]



Remember that character i told you i had, well a certain umbreon is about to be his playthingn (Joking^-^)


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> GAWD DAMN IT, go derail Kasl's actually go derail them all



I though you wanted the thread derailed?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Anyone wanna yiff?  Gosh, I'm right on time.



maybe .... NOT! LOL


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

SUPER-HARD JUICY-TENDER STEAMY ASS FUCK YIFF!
ahem....
Excuse me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how can we derail this to get it locked
> *thinks*



Talking about sex wont work in this thread.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> If you wish, I can teach you so you will not be jerking and slapping around with no knowlege of the dity at hand.
> 
> But with the right moves, you'll be on top of the position in no time.


Thank you for the offer, but I would prefer if I learn by experience how to properly assist someone from multiple people, rather than just one.

And while I'm sure that I will eventually be assisting from the top, I'm aware that I must begin by assisting people from the bottom, and maybe even receiving some assistance myself, to see how it's done.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> how can we derail this to get it locked
> *thinks*



Well, Ratte's not going to lock this shit.
Surgat is a rare appearance.

uh

and that other guy
who
Carenath? I don't know, I think he's British, so he's probably asleep.
and Irreverent is too busy being a drunk old man

and
there's someone I'm clearly forgetting here


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

XD uh-oh.... lawl! :3
Not too hard plz (jk)


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

Heckler&koch might lock it X3 Or petition to get it locked


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

btw jellyhurwit, luv ur avatar


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Again, multiquote......HK won't lock anything as he isn't a mod, petitions never work either....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Heckler&koch might lock it X3 Or petition to get it locked



We couldn't get that lucky.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Again, multiquote......HK won't lock anything as he isn't a mod, petitions never work either....



He's a noob, he does not yet have the IQ for multi qoute features.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow. This thread is going a really long time.

Considering the subject should've gotten it insta-locked


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I though you wanted the thread derailed?


you coming in was ON topic, not off

now go derail Kasl's


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmmm, so how bout that gay buttsecks? (derail attempt #2)


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> Well, Ratte's not going to lock this shit.
> Surgat is a rare appearance.
> 
> uh
> ...


You're forgetting the one with the sandy vagina.
Xaerun.


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Its gonna be funny when the hammer gets dropped on this thread. How bad can we make it before then.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmmm, so how bout that gay buttsecks? (derail attempt #2)


*Buttsex's Scotty* MMM murrr oh yeah
By the way, mind if I try a new RP position with you? I just got into it.

You see, I have a tongue thats THRITHLING in my gullet and it wants to pleasure you.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

FUCKFUCKFUCK


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> Its gonna be funny when the hammer gets dropped on this thread. How bad can we make it before then.



Is that a challenge my slithering scaly friend?


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> *Buttsex's Scotty* MMM murrr oh yeah
> By the way, mind if I try a new RP position with you? I just got into it.
> 
> You see, I have a tongue thats THRITHLING in my gullet and it wants to pleasure you.



You scare me.



Rps are my department


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> *Buttsex's Scotty* MMM murrr oh yeah
> By the way, mind if I try a new RP position with you? I just got into it.
> 
> You see, I have a tongue thats THRITHLING in my gullet and it wants to pleasure you.



Lol! Wow, I remember those exact words from a certain someone else....


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Is that a challenge my slithering scaly friend?



You bet your ass it is. *Smirk*


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Lynched. With a side of eggs.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 11, 2010)

*leaves piss bucket in middle of thread*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

quayza said:


> You bet your ass it is. *Smirk*



Fine, I bet my ass and I'll raise you a knotty cawk 
Wow, dirty much :mrgreen:


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

SEX!!!

YIFF!!

It's rainbow because furries are gay.


----------



## quayza (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fine, I bet my ass and I'll raise you a knotty cawk
> Wow, dirty much :mrgreen:



Your knot is no match for my chinese river dragon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

and the topic is still on topic...
we cant derail this the usual way guys


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Lol! Wow, I remember those exact words from a certain someone else....


Nah, he spoke like this:

So.... your *SHLURRRRP*.. trying to teas me but I don't *SLOP*... care.

 The luminosty of u fucks *sluurrrrp* is ambiqitous.
_______________________________________

I find it funny that he would rp and insult someone at the same time.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


This thread is for...



The Knotty Fawkx Lived up to his name last night, as he was stuck inside ScrubWolf for at least an hour...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> *leaves piss bucket in middle of thread*



You...just had to go there.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriman said:


> This thread is for...
> 
> 
> 
> The Knotty Fawkx Lived up to his name last night, as he was stuck inside ScrubWolf for at least an hour...



*Chuckles* Why yes, yes I was.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

I do believe this is probably one tread that cant be derail, as the ultimate derail is talk about sex...and this tread topic is about sex.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Again, I have the quote in my signature for a damn reason.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Chuckles* Why yes, yes I was.


And LK was having equally as much fun. ^^


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I do believe this is probably one tread that cant be derail, as the ultimate derail is talk about sex...and this tread topic is about sex.


So...

How about Scientology?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and the topic is still on topic...
> we cant derail this the usual way guys



How can we derail it.
I dunno, sex usually derails threads...

ERROR

Pene de perro
Pene de perro
Pene de perro
Pene de perro
Pene de perro
Pene de perro


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I do believe this is probably one tread that cant be derail, as the ultimate derail is talk about sex...and this tread topic is about sex.



Actually, what movie did you recently see?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 11, 2010)

Romantic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I do believe this is probably one tread that cant be derail, as the ultimate derail is talk about sex...and this tread topic is about sex.



Trust me, I'll get it locked one way or another 

Hmmm, what can a furry talk about OTHER than dog cock.....Huh, I can't think of much


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 11, 2010)

^ Derailing attempt #1


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> ^ Derailing attempt #1



Wow, I'm normally bothered by people that protest homosexuality but this is just funny!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> ^ Derailing attempt #1



I beat you to it while inquiring to Crysix on what movie he last saw.

READ.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> ^ Derailing attempt #1



penes demasiados


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Pene de perro


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> ^ Derailing attempt #1


 
Is that from a Dennis Kuchinich rally?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Can I get some hash browns with that?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Actually, what movie did you recently see?


you mean 2 years ago, thats the last time I watched a movie


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you mean 2 years ago, thats the last time I watched a movie



What was the movie?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 11, 2010)

XXDD Never ban this forum! Too awesome X3


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XXDD Never ban this forum! Too awesome X3



Pene de perro


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 11, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I'm not gay.
> I just like making puns.
> And butts are the easiest thing to make it about.
> Because there are so many words that could be taken to mean butt
> ...



necrozoophilia.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> XXDD Never ban this forum! Too awesome X3



Newbfur furry is newbfur...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Newbfur furry is newbfur...


lol true.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Newbfur furry is newbfur...


 
so says the new relatively new furry...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Newbfur furry is newbfur...





ScrubWolf said:


> so says the new relatively new furry...



Shaddup newfags and know your place.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread is infested with newfags.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> so says the new relatively new furry...



:mrgreen: SOOoooo...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> so says the new relatively new furry...


Also true.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shaddup newfags and know your place.


 
I may have a FAF join date of Nov '09, But i've been a furry a looooong time.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I may have a FAF join date of Nov '09, But i've been a furry a looooong time.



Doesn't make a difference for how you are online.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> What was the movie?


a movie I watched back in 1996 that I found in my box of things
Demolition Man

then after that I stop watching movies and just been to busy with work to even watch em.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> a movie I watched back in 1996 that I found in my box of things
> Demolition Man
> 
> then after that I stop watching movies and just been to busy with work to even watch em.



That's usually how it goes. Good movie though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> I may have a FAF join date of Nov '09, But i've been a furry a looooong time.


let me break it down for ya

YOU.ARE.A.NEWFAG.HERE

you could be a furry for 10 years, but the instant you come here...you are a newfag to the forums.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> let me break it down for ya
> 
> YOU.ARE.A.NEWFAG.HERE
> 
> you could be a furry for 10 years, but the instant you come here...you are a newfag to the forums.



Unless it's the VERRRRRRY rare case you don't act like one.

Can't say it's happened though.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Unless it's the VERRRRRRY rare case you don't act like one.
> 
> Can't say it's happened though.


its rare a newfur on the forum gets quick acceptance, I'm not an old fur yet myself due to vanishing a lot


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its rare a newfur on the forum gets quick acceptance, I'm not an old fur yet myself due to vanishing a lot



Well, you do well while around.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its rare a newfur on the forum gets quick acceptance, I'm not an old fur yet myself due to vanishing a lot


 
You're not an old fur because you're not old. According to your profile you're only 20.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You're not an old fur because you're not old. According to your profile you're only 20.


Old fur isnt also age, its by time they been around. I been on this forum for nearly 2 years, but the full time I been here is near 7 months.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Old fur isnt also age, its by time they been around. I been on this forum for nearly 2 years, but the full time I been here is near 7 months.


 
So, by that definition, what is considered old around here?


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

ScrubWolf said:


> You're not an old fur because you're not old. According to your profile you're only 20.



Where's the e-slap-the-back-of-their-head key...?

It's not completely literal. Gonna be 20 this year in which 9 of those 20, I've been in the fandom. Technically, I would be considered an old fur (often called gray muzzle) by time spent. Then there's the literal meaning of being an old furry.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

Stop derailing this terrible thread you stupid furries :V


----------



## Shadow (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Stop derailing this terrible thread you stupid furries :V



Do you really want to keep this type of thread going?


----------



## Morroke (Feb 11, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Do you really want to keep this type of thread going?



Well uh

Hm.

Well at least put it down peacefully.


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 11, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Well uh
> 
> Hm.
> 
> Well at least put it down peacefully.


fine, we wont use a SPAS, someone get a Scar


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll break out my ACR Laser beam!


----------



## TDK (Feb 11, 2010)

Goddamn, people are on sexual overdrive on this board. 

You guys need therapy, not put your dicks into everything that moves :O


----------



## Mentova (Feb 11, 2010)

I like goatse yiff.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

I like my yiff like I do my guro.
anything from /freakshow/ or /death/

tentacles, rape, boobies, gore, and just a tad of Bondage. 

also, I like sexy women.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 12, 2010)

With no mayo.  Really, keep that shit away *shivers*


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 12, 2010)

footfoe said:


> With no mayo.  Really, keep that shit away *shivers*



use miracle whip instead.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Xaerun is online

Goodbye topic!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

I like my yiff with with a side of Zrcalo.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Xaerun just logged. Too bad.

This place needs some sandy vagina justice!


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Xaerun just logged. Too bad.
> 
> This place needs some sandy vagina justice!


 
Why it's pretty much on topic.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 12, 2010)

I like my yiff gone from my face.
I just want some pure loli and hentai to say moe at 8D


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 12, 2010)

Scrambled.

But mostly male scalies.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 12, 2010)

... u furries guve us a bad name... sadly so do i v.v


----------



## Mojotaian (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3


 
sunny side UP!


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 12, 2010)

can people stop saying "i like my yiff with a side of..."?


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3



I like my yiff however I can get it, as much as I can get. Though if I have the choice in the matter than hardcore.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

I like mine with syrup two eggs and a large sausage. and sometimes apple juice on the side.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

WHERE'S MY DAMN COFFEE?!

I swear, I will spam this place with "Dog Penis" in Spanish if I can't get a freakin' cup of coffee!


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> WHERE'S MY DAMN COFFEE?!
> 
> I swear, I will spam this place with "Dog Penis" in Spanish if I can't get a freakin' cup of coffee!


I think it would be better if you just skip the use of words and just do it with pictures, yeah do that.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I think it would be better if you just skip the use of words and just do it with pictures, yeah do that.


Stop being such a horny little mut why not?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

this topic...its been alive for too long


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> I think it would be better if you just skip the use of words and just do it with pictures, yeah do that.





Hablando en espaÃ±ol es mucho mejor.
Pene de perro!
Pene de perro!
Pene de perro!
Pene de perro!


I am not here to satisfy the needs closet Zoos and dog fuckers.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hablando en espaÃ±ol es mucho mejor.
> 
> I am not here to satisfy closet Zoos and dog fuckers.


He's not really Closet. He's being pretty straight forward about it.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> He's not really Closet. He's being pretty straight forward about it.



DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> FOX PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


Fixed


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Fixed



Null and Void.
DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


----------



## Kelo (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> DOG PORN AND PEDOPHILES!


HEY UR NOT ZRCALO


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Kelo said:


> HEY UR NOT ZRCALO



ZCarlo's my Nigra.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ZCarlo's my Nigra.



Wut did u say, crackuh? That's MAH' word u cant use it, g! It's cuz I liv'n beta den u so dont u be hatin u feel me???


(WHERE MAH' SCOLLASHIPS AT??!!?!?)


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Wut did u say, crackuh? That's MAH' word u cant use it, g! It's cuz I liv'n beta den u so dont u be hatin u feel me???
> 
> 
> (WHERE MAH' SCOLLASHIPS AT??!!?!?)


was that even remotely English in any way?


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3




:|


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Wut did u say, crackuh? That's MAH' word u cant use it, g! It's cuz I liv'n beta den u so dont u be hatin u feel me???
> 
> 
> (WHERE MAH' SCOLLASHIPS AT??!!?!?)



....
Stop it before I report you to the NAACP.
You are not black enough to speak that way. :V



Ravefox_twi said:


> was that even remotely English in any way?



Silver is trying really hard to be black. :V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 12, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Hardcore? not? steamy? hardboiled? over easy? none?
> X3



Howabout with fries on the side, mkay?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Wut did u say, crackuh? That's MAH' word u cant use it, g! It's cuz I liv'n beta den u so dont u be hatin u feel me???
> 
> 
> (WHERE MAH' SCOLLASHIPS AT??!!?!?)


black guy dont approve
its black you're going for not gangster
they dont give scholarships to gangsters


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Silver is trying really hard to be black. :V



But I am black.. ;~;

*whimpers*


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> But I am black.. ;~;
> 
> *whimpers*


black like a polar bear


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> But I am black.. ;~;
> 
> *whimpers*


no you were gangster there not black >[


----------



## Ricky (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it when it's good art and not really weird/creepy like with 6 foot cocks or dicknipples.  I mostly like it for the art's sake.

My boyfriend still complains I have a set of 3 female characters by Ecco on the wall (they are naked, doing bodyshots) because supposedly I'm gay.  I don't "get off" to them, however -- I just like the art.

I used to be pretty hardcore into it before I was dating anyone and getting real sex and it acted as a channel for this but now I prefer the real thing (or even thinking about the real thing) over furry porn.

Even before, I wasn't into anything really hardcore or weird.  I think that happens after someone looks at too much porn and the normal stuff gets "boring" so they need weirder and weirder things to look at to get off.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

yiff on the beach is also fun <3


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

Over easy.

It's always awesome when sluts are getting banged.
[get it?]


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Over easy.
> 
> It's always awesome when sluts are getting banged.
> [get it?]


yah got it, Crude joke is crude


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> yah got it, Crude joke is crude


Being crude is being funny.


Seriously though... Mari no like the yiff...


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> But I am black.. ;~;
> 
> *whimpers*



Damn wiggers tainting the purity that is the Blacfrican race.
Go back to Europe, you ******!

EDIT: Really FA, I can't say Honk....ey?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Damn wiggers tainting the purity that is the Blacfrican race.
> Go back to Europe, you ******!
> 
> EDIT: Really FA, I can't say Honk....ey?


say cracker instead


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> say cracker instead



I will, but it is not as fun as saying the other.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I like it when it's good art and not really weird/creepy like with 6 foot cocks or dicknipples. I mostly like it for the art's sake.


You forgot shitting dicknipples. But yeah
 I know what you mean. 
And you're right about what you said. You don't need to want to have sex with something in order to draw it.




Crysix Corps said:


> no you were gangster there not black >[


I thought they were the same thing ._.



Marietta said:


> Over easy.
> 
> It's always awesome when sluts are getting banged.
> [get it?]


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I thought they were the same thing ._.


no, don't anyone get memos these days


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> say cracker instead


Isn't it weird how you can say cracker but not crack_-a_?
Is crack-a really that offensive?
And how white are crackers anyway?

 Not that white, last time I checked.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Damn wiggers tainting the purity that is the Blacfrican race.
> Go back to Europe, you ******!
> 
> EDIT: Really FA, I can't say Honk....ey?


I'm a light-skinned black guy with a afro I'm super cereal. :c

You know what?
Just for this
I'm borrowing my friend's camera.

Then you'll be saying "Go back to Africa" like you should be.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Isn't it weird how you can say cracker but not crack_-a_?
> Is crack-a really that offensive?
> And how white are crackers anyway?
> 
> ...



No, I'll be saying "get off of my lawn" like a proper halfbreed native. :V

You are only taking pictures so I can't have fun with you.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, I'll be saying "get off of my lawn" like a proper halfbreed native. :V
> 
> You are only taking pictures so I can't have fun with you.


Heh.

I like you. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Isn't it weird how you can say cracker but not crack_-a_?
> Is crack-a really that offensive?
> And how white are crackers anyway?
> 
> ...



Cracker- Term created base on the slave days where the white folks would "Crack" whips


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Cracker- Term created base on the slave days where the white folks would "Crack" whips


I thought it was because White ppl taste salty like a cracker... or because there easily cracked in half due to their incredible weakness.


----------



## Geek (Feb 12, 2010)

69


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Pene de perro.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I thought it was because White ppl taste salty like a cracker... or because there easily cracked in half due to their incredible weakness.


no its the whip


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no its the whip



El gato es correcta.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Pene de zorro.


  fixed


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

sure is typical in here


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> fixed




Null and Void.
Persona tonta, los zorros no tienen penes

Pene de Perro


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Null and Void.
> Persona tonta, los zorros no tienen penes
> 
> Pene de Perro


Why do you hate foxes so much?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Why do you hate foxes so much?



I do not, I just think that some need to be....removed.

People accuse me of hating this..I do not hate, I just make fun of things with a hammer-to-nail attitude. ;3


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Ravefox_twi said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you hate black people so much?
> ...


Fixed.

and QFT.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

but zeke is a black people


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I'm an idiot and try to hard


Fix'd


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Fixed.
> 
> and QFT.



You just did that because I called you a cracker. :V

Fine, if it makes you feel better, you are half a cracker. :V


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Fix'd



*too

don't be a snark if you can't use your own language.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *too


meh, I'm not big on grammar
and I'm broken english not english


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> but zeke is a black people



He hurt mah feelins.

I wanna organize a Million Man march against this Foo and peoples like 'im.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He hurt mah feelins.
> 
> I wanna organize a Million Man march against this Foo and peoples like 'im.


  Furies need a million tail march!


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> meh, I'm not big on grammar
> and I'm broken english not english



ebonics is a shitty offshoot of english, so it's still english.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> He hurt mah feelins.
> 
> I wanna organize a Million Man march against this Foo and peoples like 'im.



get back to the farm


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> get back to the farm



Yes Masta.



Ravefox_twi said:


> Furies need a million tail march!




No.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No.


  But I want a furry civil rights movement ;_; all of the other ethnic groups are to damn lazy to start civil war 2


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> get back to the farm


I really like you now~ <3

WAY more than I like Zeke.
He has a little too much "diversity"
if you know what I mean.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ebonics is a shitty offshoot of english, so it's still english.


...its not ebonics, thats completely different from Broken English


----------



## Ratte (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I really like you now~ <3
> 
> WAY more than I like Zeke.
> He has a little too much "diversity"
> if you know what I mean.



but i'm also jewish



Crysix Corps said:


> ...its not ebonics, thats completely different from Broken English



swing and a miss


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 12, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I really like you now~ <3
> 
> WAY more than I like Zeke.
> He has a little too much "diversity"
> if you know what I mean.



Shut it, oreo.
And get off of my lawn.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

*murr*?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *murr*?


wanna yiff?


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> wanna yiff?


*shies, folds down ears*
I don't think I'm ready...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *shies, folds down ears*
> I don't think I'm ready...


Of course you are, don't be silly!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *shies, folds down ears*
> I don't think I'm ready...


You'll catch on fast. I can attest to that.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *shies, folds down ears*
> I don't think I'm ready...



you sound like you'd cry the first time...i like that...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you sound like you'd cry the first time...i like that...


*sniff*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*


Don't worry baby, I'll be reaaal gentle...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniff*



aww honey, just relax, i'll kiss ya.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

I can like it...then I can hate it. What a paradox...>_<

Honestly, if I am in the mood, I like clean, passionate yiff. None of that other garbage, thanks.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry baby, I'll be reaaal gentle...


*tears up*
I'm scared...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I can like it...then I can hate it. What a paradox...>_<
> 
> Honestly, if I am in the mood, I like clean, passionate yiff. None of that other garbage, thanks.



Clean yiff? I'm afraid I don't understand....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> I'm scared...


Don't be scared. It'll feel real nice. Just lay back, relax, and let me get goin'....

God damn in hindsight typing that felt really fucking creepy


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Clean yiff? I'm afraid I don't understand....



My definition: Stay away from fringe fetishes. No rape, vore, pain, not wanting, etc. Just two people in passionate embrace.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> I'm scared...


If you don't want to yet, don't. But I guarantee you'll come back to it eventually.  



Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be scared. It'll feel real nice. Just lay back, relax, and let me get goin'....
> 
> God damn in hindsight typing that felt really fucking creepy


Yes. You sound like a creep saying it, though it's yiff, so it's not very creepy.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Clean yiff? I'm afraid I don't understand....


I feel that clean yiff is a bit of a contradiction XDD
I mean, I get it sorta, but just that notion seems a bit off XDD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> My definition: Stay away from fringe fetishes. No rape, vore, pain, not wanting, etc. Just two people in passionate embrace.




Oh, then we can get along with each other as I don't like any of those weird fetishes either....I'm a fan of yiff pics mainly for their display of affection rather than graphics, violence (turn off much?), or anything else of the sort. I don't really mind bondage cause that's just kinky


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I feel that clean yiff is a bit of a contradiction XDD
> I mean, I get it sorta, but just that notion seems a bit off XDD


So are we gunna yiff?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, then we can get along with each other as I don't like any of those weird fetishes either....I'm a fan of yiff pics mainly for their display of affection rather than graphics, violence (turn off much?), or anything else of the sort. I don't really mind bondage cause that's just kinky


I agree with you perfectly. AGAIN! Will the similarities ever stop?!?!


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be scared. It'll feel real nice. Just lay back, relax, and let me get goin'....
> 
> God damn in hindsight typing that felt really fucking creepy


*tail between legs, whimpers*
please no...

(and yes....that was creepy...)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So are we gunna yiff?


I see it now!!! She is a female, which is why you're pushing so hard! Finally, you can be a straight yiffer! Gratz, H&K!        Lol


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tail between legs, whimpers*
> please no...
> 
> (and yes....that was creepy...)



i won't be creepy, i promise...just cry fer me.

EDIT: AW SHE IS A GIRL :V my bad. you has no cock.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tail between legs, whimpers*
> please no...
> 
> (and yes....that was creepy...)


Don't worry I'll be gentle...

(lololool)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tail between legs, whimpers*
> please no...
> 
> (and yes....that was creepy...)


*gives a friendly pet*  He's just like that. He sees a girl, he turns into a creeper.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh, then we can get along with each other as I don't like any of those weird fetishes either....I'm a fan of yiff pics mainly for their display of affection rather than graphics, violence (turn off much?), or anything else of the sort. I don't really mind bondage cause that's just kinky



Not a bondage fan myself, but I can definitely relate. I just want to see passion, love, teasing attraction, or something of that sort. Not necessarily for a turn on, but the picture just looks good like that.

Never can understand the liking of certain fetishes myself, but meh.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *gives a friendly pet*  He's just like that. He sees a girl, he turns into a creeper.


*folds down ears, sniffs*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears, sniffs*


You know you want me, don't be shy. We can make yiff all night long


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want me, don't be shy. We can make yiff all night long



There you go again.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know you want me, don't be shy. We can make yiff all night long


>_>  Give her some space! Can't you see that she's cowering in fear with a tail between her legs?!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

She's just shy. After a passionate night with me she'll be awwwwwwwwwriiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's just shy. After a passionate night with me she'll be awwwwwwwwwriiiiiiiiiiight



Just watch her age; sarcasm or not.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Just watch her age; sarcasm or not.


I'm 18, is that still legal? I donno...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's just shy. After a passionate night with me she'll be awwwwwwwwwriiiiiiiiiiight


Yeah, if you drug her with like 50 billion roofies (DON'T). A night with you would make anyone else a mental patient. This isn't like the gay yiff that you're used to. You can't just walk in and say "Let's yiff", because that only works for gay yiff. >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

age ain't no thing here...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She's just shy. After a passionate night with me she'll be awwwwwwwwwriiiiiiiiiiight


*whimpers more*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yeah, if you drug her with like 50 billion roofies (DON'T). A night with you would make anyone else a mental patient. This isn't like the gay yiff that you're used to. You can't just walk in and say "Let's yiff", because that only works for gay yiff. >_>


Stop being a white night to get some e-pussy >=[


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

I think H&K is horny IRL. Normally he's not this persistent.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Stop being a white night to get some  e-pussy >=[


Jesus. I don't necessarily want any. I'm just being nice. >_<


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I think H&K is horny IRL. Normally he's not this persistent.


If I was horny IRL I'd be busy looking at porn and not posting on FAF :V


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> age ain't no thing here...



So I've noticed in some cases. How old were you again?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> age ain't no thing here...


Yes it is, actually. Remember Ein?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers more*


Don't be so tense, just relax...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be so tense, just relax...



HK, you're gonna get sued for sexual harassment...i'm proud of you. :3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I was horny IRL I'd be busy looking at porn and not posting on FAF :V


Maybe your experimenting with a new way to pleasure yourself? LOL


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Maybe your experimenting with a new way to pleasure yourself? LOL


No



HarleyParanoia said:


> HK, you're gonna get sued for sexual harassment...i'm proud of you. :3



<3


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't be so tense, just relax...


*holds tail, trembles*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *holds tail, trembles*



Come on baby, calm down, it'll be good, trust me. 

*shoulder rub*

(this is hilarious and creepy.)


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Come on baby, calm down, it'll be good, trust me.
> 
> *shoulder rub*
> 
> *(this is hilarious and creepy.)*


Kinda, and yes.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Come on baby, calm down, it'll be good, trust me.
> 
> *shoulder rub*
> 
> (this is hilarious and creepy.)


*cries*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*


Now see I have a van filled with candy, would you like some?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*


Well H&K, you can chalk up another to your list of "Newfurs Reduced To Tears"...


----------



## Leon (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you sound like you'd cry the first time...i like that...


 
Harley...is it sad I got an erection upon reading this?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 13, 2010)

I like tentacles and boobs.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like tentacles and boobs.


Everyone loves boobs!

Is this the part where we break out into a lavish musical number?


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Now see I have a van filled with candy, would you like some?


*clenches tail tightly, sniffs, cowers*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *clenches tail tightly, sniffs, cowers*


Well, looks like I get to rape you now.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, looks like I get to rape you now.


*cries more*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, looks like I get to rape you now.


.....    This is seriously the longest I've seen you push at one person...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, looks like I get to rape you now.



...kay. >_<


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> .....    This is seriously the longest I've seen you push at one person...


*cowers*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries more*



*drags you away into rape van*

*raperaperaperaperape*

There, now was that so bad?


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cowers*


 He not being nice.




Heckler & Koch said:


> *drags you away into rape van*
> 
> *raperaperaperaperape*
> 
> There, now was that so bad?


Very prompt. Most likely unsatisfying from your POV, and utterly terrifying from hers.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He not being nice.


no....
*whimpers*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> He not being nice.
> 
> 
> Very prompt. Most likely unsatisfying from your POV, and utterly terrifying from hers.


It was very satisfying thank you.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

best thread ever <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was very satisfying thank you.


*sniffs*


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 13, 2010)

it's kinda weird and fun to look at this thread, somehow... o_o'


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniffs*


Did you like it?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniffs*



My sympathies. >_<


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> best thread ever <3



i think so too x3


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Did you like it?


*cries*
no...


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

TOASTY!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

We're all a bunch of big-ass jerks, aren't we?




WillowWulf said:


> *cries*
> no...


 :sad: He's a jerk. How many times have I said this?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> We're all a bunch of big-ass jerks, aren't we?



Yup. Creeping out new people is the best.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> We're all a bunch of big-ass jerks, aren't we?
> 
> 
> :sad: He's a jerk. How many times have I said this?



*sniffs, nods*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *sniffs, nods*


google goatse.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> google goatse.



IT'S A TRAP! DON'T DO IT!!! D:


----------



## Leon (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> no....
> *whimpers*


 
shhh shhh shh, it's ok now, he cant hurt you anymore...


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> google goatse.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> google goatse.


Ew. No.


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

willow, are you seriously upset? :V


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> willow, are you seriously upset? :V


Nope...just peachy...


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nope...just peachy...



good, because what just happened is only scraping the surface on how FAF gets. you should see us on tuesdays...dear god.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good, because what just happened is only scraping the surface on how FAF gets. you should see us on tuesdays...dear god.



...I must be missing something here...


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good, because what just happened is only scraping the surface on how FAF gets. you should see us on tuesdays...dear god.



I don't recall Tuesdays being the level od epic badness you're talking about.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

I feel really creepy now...

I...I'm sorry D=


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel really creepy now...
> 
> I...I'm sorry D=



you should be! >:O oh wait, i'm not supposed to say that... >.>


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I feel really creepy now...
> 
> I...I'm sorry D=



???

I hate being out of the loop when I decide to have a life for the day, and come here and get confused.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> good, because what just happened is only scraping the surface on how FAF gets. you should see us on tuesdays...dear god.


Not necessarily just tuesdays; just whenever a simple "wanna yiff?" post turns into a huge orgy chatroom, which happens spontaneously...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> ???
> 
> I hate being out of the loop when I decide to have a life for the day, and come here and get confused.


I was being a sarcastic retard like normal, but then I realized I came off as a pedo =(


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was being a sarcastic retard like normal, but then I realized I came off as a pedo =(


Yes you did...


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was being a sarcastic retard like normal, but then I realized I came off as a pedo =(



Why, I didn't know youbwere Ein in disguise! GTFO THEN!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 13, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Why, I didn't know youbwere Ein in disguise! GTFO THEN!


NO GOD DAMNIT! I'M NOT A PEDO I'M SORRY! D=


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yes you did...



just a heads up: *Cries* and *tail between legs* are normally taken as:
1. an invitation for rape, or
2. sarcasm, an invitation for sarcasm rape.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT! I'M NOT A PEDO I'M SORRY! D=


I know you're not, I just hope the mods really catch your joke, and not take it seriously... >_>


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

so anyway, how bout them dicks saints.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Damn wtf is happening here X3


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NO GOD DAMNIT! I'M NOT A PEDO I'M SORRY! D=



I'm just messing with you man. You're one of my favorite people here, stay awhile longer and take tea with me *offers a cup of Earl Grey* :3


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 13, 2010)

I leave for a few hour and this happens, Glad I was not around for this one.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I leave for a few hour and this happens, Glad I was not around for this one.



I've been gone the whole day, I'm just as confused


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

...this has been a really long 1 and a half hours...I think I'm gonna go sleep now...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...this has been a really long 1 and a half hours...I think I'm gonna go sleep now...


Good idea. I'm actually about to do the same....


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...this has been a really long 1 and a half hours...I think I'm gonna go sleep now...



why did you continue to post if it upset you? just sayin'. you're kinda playing pity cards when you went along with his JOKE.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Good idea. I'm actually about to do the same....



Psh. I have to wake up early for paintballing and you don't see me sleeping.


----------



## Willow (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why did you continue to post if it upset you? just sayin'. you're kinda playing pity cards when you went along with his JOKE.


It wasn't upsetting...I just didn't expect that to happen..


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

FInished reading that whole thing XD Damn FOx news could throw up some shit news report about pedos and furries with al this


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't upsetting...I just didn't expect that to happen..



Logic and normalcy do not apply here.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why did you continue to post if it upset you? just sayin'. you're kinda playing pity cards when you went along with his JOKE.



I kinda noticed that as well.



WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't upsetting...I just didn't expect that to happen..



You were pretty much playing along with it, You could have just said stop.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't upsetting...I just didn't expect that to happen..


 You could have just ignored 'em (though that wouldnt be to funny though amirite? X3) Or you could just get off the thread, not to hard XD


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It wasn't upsetting...I just didn't expect that to happen..



sorry, but i don't buy it. he started in by like the second response and you continued to respond to him and now you're acting upset. :V and now you're acting all torn up like you were literally raped.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> sorry, but i don't buy it. he started in by like the second response and you continued to respond to him and now you're acting upset. :V and now you're acting all torn up like you were literally raped.



Haha H&K has caused more butthurt with his RPs


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

can we make a yiff part of the forum so people wont post it here?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> can we make a yiff part of the forum so people wont post it here?


 Last time that happend, everyone got aids :O


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Last time that happend, everyone got aids :O



oh, i guess its better this way because only some people get aids.


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 13, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> can we make a yiff part of the forum so people wont post it here?



I think the mods said there used to be one, But it was just a horrifying place.


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 13, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> I think the mods said there used to be one, But it was just a horrifying place.



keep all the trash in one place?


----------



## foxmusk (Feb 13, 2010)

i like yiff scattered in the threads.


----------



## Bando (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like yiff scattered in the threads.



Better this way. 

Concentrated yiff would be worse than /b/ to the tenth power


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 13, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like yiff scattered in the threads.


 Bottled yiff always ends up everywere on the walls and floor XD


----------



## Leon (Feb 13, 2010)

MeadowTheDragon said:


> can we make a yiff part of the forum so people wont post it here?


 
Or why not just leave it to IMs?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 13, 2010)

What is this...
I don't even....


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 13, 2010)

Sorry, dog sick turns me off.


----------



## Hipstar (Feb 13, 2010)

porn is porn. whatever.


----------



## Leon (Feb 13, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> google goatse.


 
Ya got me.. never heard of it before.. I think that almost turned me straight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 13, 2010)

gawd how is this still alive


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 13, 2010)

This thread is a living dead.
We necro it but the yiff revived it.


----------

